# [Verschenke]Diverse Steam-Rabattmarken



## noxious (26. Januar 2014)

Da ich sie nicht brauche gebe ich folgende Gutscheine ab:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich möchte nichts dafür haben, würde mich aber über eine Steam-Trading-Card freuen.


----------



## noxious (26. Januar 2014)

Kam gerade neu rein:

90% RABATT - Krater​


----------



## PcJuenger (28. Januar 2014)

Blöde Frage, aber ich kenne mich damit nicht wirklich aus: Wie kommt man eigentlich an die Dinger?
Funktioniert das ähnlich wie bei den Boosterpacks?


----------



## xNomAnorx (28. Januar 2014)

PcJuenger schrieb:


> Blöde Frage, aber ich kenne mich damit nicht wirklich aus: Wie kommt man eigentlich an die Dinger?
> Funktioniert das ähnlich wie bei den Boosterpacks?


 
Wenn du auf Steam Abzeichen herstellst, d.h. ein komplettes Set an Karten für ein bestimmtes Spiel gesammelt hast und dann das Abzeichen craftest, bekommst du normalerweise immer eine Rabattmarke 
Wobei es mir auch schon zweimal passiert ist, das ich einfach so eine im Inventar hatte, ist aber glaube ich nicht die Norm.


----------



## noxious (28. Januar 2014)

Hier steht alles:
Steam Community :: Steam-Sammelkarten


> Gutscheine
> Sie können Gutscheine für Spiele oder herunterladbare Inhalte gewinnen.



Ich habe auch mal beim Kauf eines Spiels den Gutschein für den Nachfolger (10%!?) bekommen.


----------



## noxious (7. August 2014)

Ich habe gerade DREImal die Rabattmarke 60% auf "Baphomets Fluch 5 - Der Sündenfall" in meinem Inventar gefunden.

Möchte jemand eine?


----------



## MichaelG (7. August 2014)

Klinke mich mal ein. Habe 66% Rabatt auf Chaos on Deponia und 60% Rabatt auf Broken Sword 5 zu verschenken.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (7. August 2014)

noxious schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade DREImal die Rabattmarke 60% auf "Baphomets Fluch 5 - Der Sündenfall" in meinem Inventar gefunden.
> 
> Möchte jemand eine?



Ich könnte auch welche verschenken. Müsste nur schauen, wie das geht. [emoji3]


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. August 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Klinke mich mal ein. Habe 66% Rabatt auf Chaos on Deponia und 60% Rabatt auf Broken Sword 5 zu verschenken.


??? Seit heute habe ich genau die gleichen Rabatt-Marken. Dabei habe ich kein einziges Abzeichen oder so hergestellt. 

Den für BS könnte ich auch verschenken, weil ich das Spiel bereits habe.


----------

